# Grenade Fatburners banned?



## limpnicky (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey was wondering if anyone knows where to buy grenades online, as i have recently ran out and cant buy them anywhere! They are listed as being discontinued by the manufacturer on most websites! They where that bad they had to stop making them lol!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah they've been banned as they contain ephs. Only chance of picking a grenade up now is maybe Ebay or if theres a local supp shop that could have afew on the shelves still


----------



## limpnicky (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks, raging they have bannned them as they where very good, would you know of the next best thing to try?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

limpnicky said:


> thanks, raging they have bannned them as they where very good, would you know of the next best thing to try?


there was an ingredient that was contained in most fat burners called Ephedra, this has now been replaced with Bitter Orange, I have not had time to update my site yet with our own fat burners that have replaced the Grenades but watch this space 

PM me if you need any further info!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

limpnicky said:


> thanks, raging they have bannned them as they where very good, would you know of the next best thing to try?


eca woul probbaly be your best bet as it contains ephedrine (the banned ingredient in grenades), caffeine and aspirin. you can get eca from new image supplements who sponsor this forum.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Grenades have had their formula changed to make them legal, they will be promoted in all the magazines in the coming months.


----------



## limpnicky (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for all your help and info, was considering getting these in the meantime Muscle Tech Hydroxycut Hardcore X, does anyone know if they are any good?


----------



## acfour (Nov 8, 2009)

They are like rocking horse **** now good ECA Stack while they were out though!


----------

